# The Office CPR



## Aprz (Feb 1, 2010)

Meh, on the first day of my EMT class, we were shown this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=notQIEs_zkQ

I just thought it was hilarious, didn't see it in the forums, and decided to share it.

*Edit:* The video cannot be embedded.  Oh well, click the link.


----------



## KillTank (Mar 24, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Meh, on the first day of my EMT class, we were shown this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=notQIEs_zkQ
> 
> ...



"what is the first thing you do when you come across someone who is passed out?"    "Check for a donor card?"   

lol I love that show


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 25, 2010)

hahaha i love using that one when teaching a cpr class. well class anyone tell me what could be wrong here with resus anne( the dummy) well he clearly has no arms or elgs


----------



## FireResuce48 (Mar 26, 2010)

does anyone have that link to the dr. oz video when he tells the lady to give aspirin under the tongue to her dead husband instead of doing cpr?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 28, 2010)

FireResuce48 said:


> does anyone have that link to the dr. oz video when he tells the lady to give aspirin under the tongue to her dead husband instead of doing cpr?


Nope, but that definitely does sound like an entertaining video to watch.  Sounds all bad too though. :s

Searching the Internet, I only found that he recommended giving aspirin to folks who show s/s of an MI. Nothing on dead husbands that need CPR.


----------



## FireResuce48 (Mar 29, 2010)

Was that the same episode where he had some lady do CPR on a dummy with a huge Ekg in the background.

I've only seen the clip once and haven't Been able to find it since.


----------



## Seaglass (Mar 29, 2010)

FireResuce48 said:


> does anyone have that link to the dr. oz video when he tells the lady to give aspirin under the tongue to her dead husband instead of doing cpr?



I remember that we made fun of it on here. http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16063


----------



## Melclin (Mar 30, 2010)

AHHH, that man makes me so angry. 

I banned myself from his website of evil because I got sick how much anger it caused me to see 'the price is right' raping medical science.


----------



## FireResuce48 (Mar 30, 2010)

How did you find that thread so quick. I tried using the search, I looked through a whole lot of pages worth or threads..

ha.
Thanks though.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 1, 2010)

I need a sound card ((


----------



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

"I think he needs to rest."

"No rest for the sick"

God...Steve Carell man

Also..."So, assessing the situation, are they breathing? No, rose, they are not breathing. AND they have no arms or legs! WHERE ARE THEY!?! You know what? If we come across somebody with no arms or legs do we even bother to resuscitate them?"

I went on a tangent like that when we were playing with 02 bottles and respiratory dummies. Yep...I'm mature


----------

